# Dorian Sound Jazz Fusion Guitar Licks Lesson - Advanced Level



## redsoundco (May 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;37sva8URNRI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37sva8URNRI[/video]

This is a C# Dorian Sounding Jazz Fusion Lick played on C# minor chord from Mike Stern's Chromazone (Live).

My method to understand the theory behind this guitar lick:

1. Using the relative major scale
I always think that it's easier to play the relative major scale while playing Dorian and Aeolian. In this case, I used B major scale instead of C# Dorian. 

2. B Mixolydian (add b9th) or Db Harmonic Minor are also used in this lick.

Here you can see the relationship between these 4 scales:
B Ionian: B C# D# E F# G# A# B
B Mixolydian: B C# D# E F# G# A B
C# Dorian: C# D# E F# G# A# B C#
C#/Db Harmonic Minor: C# D# E F# G# A B# C#

3. Using passing tone
Always resolve the nonchord tone to the chord tone.

Backing Tracks are included in the end of the video with different speeds.


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

very cool, thanks for posting!


----------



## Uncle Jackie (Apr 27, 2014)

Excellent tutorial! An amazing amount of GREAT info in under 3 minutes. Mucho appreciated.


----------

